# DIY CO2 reactor idea - need opinions



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a Marineland C220 canister filter lying around that I have been unable to sell. Im thinking of using it as a better means of injecting my CO2 system into my tank by just plumbing in a T-fitting on the input side of the filter, run it with no media, and just pump CO2 into the filter and have it dump back into the tank. 

The reason I want to do this is because I suspect that my small ceramic diffuser is not sufficient for my 125 gallon tank. I figure if I can mix the CO2 with the water and then pump it into the tank, it will spread better and allow all the plants in my tank to thrive, not just the ones near my diffuser. 


Thoughts? 

Suggestions?


I know this isn't really a DIY project, but it seemed like the best place to post it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

are you planning on running the disk on the t fitting? or just straight into the intake, remember that you need to worry both of water pushing into the tubing on way, and suction from the other.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If you use your canister filter as a means to diffuse your Co2, it may be better to have media inside the filter. The media should help trap the Co2 bubbles inside the filter and give additional time for the Co2 to diffuse in the water otherwise the Co2 will be flowing and out the filter too fast without having enoug time to diffuse properly.
You can feed the Co2 to the intake. This is what I do to 2 of my setups using XP3 canister filters. It works but the filter will burp on occasion as it will suddenly release a bunch of Co2 back out to the outlet.. obviously the higher the bubble rate the more times it will burp.. and this indicates that not all the Co2 is diffused inside the filter and some will be wasted when burping.. but then again the ceramic disk diffuser is not that efficient either. 
A DIY Co2 reactor made from PVC and hooked up to the return side of the filter is more efficient. I made one and still using it on one of tank setup but you will need to buy additional stuff (pvc pipes, fittings, etc..).. more money.. 
I know MyKiss sells the Co2 atomizer but I don't know anything about them and how good they are.


----------



## Fansons (May 20, 2010)

I DIY mine, it's really good. Very fine bobble floating all over the tank (48g) and less than 1 bobble per sec


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

a japanese mod. 
f ACTORY STYLE AQUA+ :


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I made some 1" long limewood airstone. They are used in my SW counter current skimmer for their super fine bubbles required for skimming. They produce bubbles much finer than ceramic diffusers. I stick one right under my canister filter intake, held in place with a heater holder. No bubble or mist in the water as all. I had get by without even passing the fine bubbles through the canister filter before.

This definitely will be better that injecting directly into the canister filter.

If someone is interested in trying that out, I have a small supply. Just for some feedback for try out - 5 airstones for $5 and a nipple for $1. If there is enough interest, I could fabricate more but price will likely be in the 10 for $15 range.

You can buy similar limewood airstone from JL and KE. I must have supplied over 1,000 4" long ones to JL over the years in the past.

MyKiss also stock atomizer well suited for the purpose. Decided to try my airstone a try as I was making some larger ones for my skimmer already.


----------

